# FATHER & SON



## stonebriar (Jul 1, 2015)

*OUR STORY*

I am just a "Backyard Dad" who enjoys smoking meats, fish, beans, cheese, and almonds for his Family and Friends. Although our finished products have become popular, we never compete or sell our creations. They are simply given away freely. Among our four children, our only Son, Will Adam, has taken a keen interest in his Father's feeble attempts in our Custom Smoker. Thus, his name was attached to all we do from the very beginning. He has recently married, yet still comes over to help his Dad as we learn together around our Iron Will Smoker...

Throughout the years, and much trial and error, we finally developed our own Iron Will Dry Rub, Only Will Adam and I know the recipe and even keep it hidden from his Mother and three Sisters. On Father's Day, Will came over and made a large supply to keep us in stock for upcoming smokes. While in an antique store today, I found a heavy pig bearing a hidden compartment. We decided to place a small sample of our Iron Will Dry Rub forever inside. We suppose you could call this special location, "Ground Zero."

_Below are a few pictures of what a Father and Son savor accomplishing side by side. We hope you enjoy them..._













Iron Will Dry Rub - 1.jpg



__ stonebriar
__ Jul 1, 2015






Today's Antique Store discovery w/ our secret stored away.













Iron Will Dry Rub - 2.jpg



__ stonebriar
__ Jul 1, 2015






Ground Zero - Iron Will Dry Rub













IW - Father & Son (Will Trimming).jpg



__ stonebriar
__ Jul 1, 2015






Will Adam trying his hand at trimming Spares.













IW - Father & Son (Not Bad).jpg



__ stonebriar
__ Jul 1, 2015






Not bad.













Iron Will Ribs.JPG



__ stonebriar
__ Jul 1, 2015






Iron Will Smoked Spare Ribs













IW - Father & Son (Riblets).jpg



__ stonebriar
__ Jul 1, 2015






Iron Will Smoked Riblets













IW - Father & Son (Brisket).jpg



__ stonebriar
__ Jul 1, 2015






Iron Will Smoked Brisket













IW - Father & Son (Smoked Ham).jpg



__ stonebriar
__ Jul 1, 2015






Iron Will Smoked Ham













IW - Father & Son (Smoked Beans).jpg



__ stonebriar
__ Jul 1, 2015






Iron Will Smoked Beans













IW - Father & Son (Busy Day).jpg



__ stonebriar
__ Jul 1, 2015






Busy Day













IW - Father & Son (Prep Table - 1).jpg



__ stonebriar
__ Jul 1, 2015






Prep Table













IW - Father & Son (Prep Table - 2).jpg



__ stonebriar
__ Jul 1, 2015






Prep Table after a busy day!













IW - Father & Son (Smoked Cheese - 1).jpg



__ stonebriar
__ Jul 1, 2015






Cold Smoke













IW - Father & Son (Smoked Cheese - 2).jpg



__ stonebriar
__ Jul 1, 2015






Iron Will Smoked Cheese (Ready for 2 Week Rest)













IW - Father & Son (Smoked Cheese - 3).jpg



__ stonebriar
__ Jul 1, 2015






Iron Will Smoked Cheese (Nice Color)













IW - Father & Son (Smoked Almonds).jpg



__ stonebriar
__ Jul 1, 2015






Iron Will Smoked Almonds













Iron Will Smoker First Thanksgiving - 1.JPG



__ stonebriar
__ Jul 1, 2015






Our Custom Smoker













WIll's Grad - Will & Nat - 1.jpg



__ stonebriar
__ Jul 1, 2015






Will Adam & Nat













Iron Will Smoked Meats & Cheese.jpg



__ stonebriar
__ Jul 1, 2015






We are simply a work in progress. Thank you for allowing us to share some of our story...

_Stephen & Will Adam_


----------



## jp61 (Jul 1, 2015)

Outstanding in all regards!


----------



## killer q (Jul 6, 2015)

Congrats keep smoking


----------



## x0xsaywhutx0x (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks for sharing!!! Looks amazing!


----------



## stonebriar (Jul 7, 2015)

Thank you...


----------



## driedstick (Jul 7, 2015)

Looks like you put out some real good smoked goodies - great 

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## timstalltaletav (Jul 7, 2015)

Very nice!  Great to see families enjoying a common interest!!


----------



## daveomak (Jul 7, 2015)

Congrats on taking this "addictive hobby" to new heights....  impressive...    

Dave


----------



## stonebriar (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks Dave! We always appreciate your insight...


----------



## matchew (Jul 16, 2015)

That's great, brother! Sounds and looks like a beautiful family you have there.

I didn't take up this wonderful hobby till just a couple years ago and didn't get to bring up my girls doing this with them but look forward to sharing this with my grand babies.

Here's to many more years of smoking with your son!


----------



## stonebriar (Jul 17, 2015)

Matchew -

Yes, Sir. Thank you for the kind comment. I am excited for you being able to share with Grandbabies...

Steve


----------

